# [W] Painters for comision or trade [H] Tanks Terraine $$$



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

OK all,
I was reading through old forums and had an idea that is a solution to my Eldar Harlequin dilemma. 
I have so far 6 Harlie Troops and I am wanting a serious individual feel on these awesome models, I am looking for 4 painters to put there touch on them. The troop master I am going to have Ashton at Red Modeling paint it up for me and I am taking on the Death Jesters, but I need 4 different painters to take on the rest of my troopers.

I am looking for painters with pics of there work the models I have were primed white and started with a little color before I got them, I can strip or you can whichever.

I am willing to pay a reasonable price but I would rather trade for the work the items I have are below.

Please PM me if you would like to take this job on, and we can hash out the details.

Photobucket page with pics
http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/Erik_Struble/

Have for trade
40 K Terrain
Firebase command center
Firebase Walkway
Eldar Webway
Mini Fortress

Fantasy Terrain
Farmhouse
Fantasy Inn

Rogue Trader Era Tanks
Land Raider
Land Raider Spartan
Rhino
Predator

Kustom Ork Looted Land speeder war buggy


----------

